# Better international money transfer service



## neoleo (Jul 5, 2016)

Usually every month I transfer money from my bank account to my other bank account in other country. Banks use not so good exchange rate for overseas money transfer and even recipient banks still charge huge fee. I tried several money remittance service such as aussieforex, transferwise, etc. In total, the money I receive from transferwise is still better than other remittance services until now (and even the banks!). I compared the fee, exchange rate, and the processing time until I receive my money in other country. Transferwise gives better exchange rate.

If anyone who wants to transfer money abroad and vice versa to other bank account, you may consider to use Transferwise. If you haven't use Transferwise, you can get your first transfer for FREE* with this:

https://transferwise.com/u/711baf

There are well recognised investors behind Transferwise such as Richard Branson (Virgin group), PayPal co-founder Max Levchin, etc.. You can read about transferwise in here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TransferWise
TransferWise: how does it work and is it safe?

If anyone know other remittance services with better rates and fee, please let me know. So I can also compare them. In total, the money received must be bigger if compared with the same amount of money transfer.


----------



## liveseoservice (Aug 28, 2016)

I have been using instarem and find their services really good.


----------

